# Woman Choked by FDNY EMT



## 46Young (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IBLZ_QQnOM&feature=player_embedded#!

Looks like self defense to me. Anyone know the story behind this? I found it on this site:

http://www.nycems.blogspot.com/


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 14, 2010)

I agree, looks like the lady in the tank top was being hella aggressive....it's not gonna go any where though, it was a black on black crime...if the EMT was white,however, everybody and their cousin woulda heard about this...ACLU woulda gotten involved, and then the president would make a speech on it.....


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks legit to me.


Shoot, someone attacks me and I have no qualms with clocking them in the nose.




You don't fight fair, you fight to win.  Tis why police have all the tools they do on their belt.


----------



## lampnyter (Oct 14, 2010)

it didnt really look like she was attacking him, it looked like she just tried to close the door.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2010)

lampnyter said:


> it didnt really look like she was attacking him, it looked like she just tried to close the door.



And pushed them multiple times.


A single hand laid on me in a non-tender loving moment gives me the right to put you face to dirt.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 14, 2010)

This is also a great example to drive home the point that no matter where you are, you could be on video. There's security cameras everywhere, everyone's cell phone has a camera function nowadays.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2010)

46Young said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IBLZ_QQnOM&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> Looks like self defense to me. Anyone know the story behind this? I found it on this site:
> 
> http://www.nycems.blogspot.com/


I have a hard time buying self defense when the choking happened after the aggressor was back pedaling. Yes, the women in the blue and white was wrong to slam the door back shut  after the EMS provider opened it (this is, of course, considering the fact that we don't have audio). However, it is inexcusably wrong for the provider to advance on the women back pedaling and then go for a choke hold. You get to match force with what is currently happening, not what happened 5 seconds ago. It's similar to shooting a burglar in the back while the burglar is running away. Sure, as long as the burglar is approaching, it's a clean shoot (at least in states with "Castle Doctrine"). As soon as the burglar tries to escape, then you can't shoot in self defense anymore.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 14, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> I agree, looks like the lady in the tank top was being hella aggressive....it's not gonna go any where though, it was a black on black crime...if the EMT was white,however, everybody and their cousin woulda heard about this...ACLU woulda gotten involved, and then the president would make a speech on it.....



You forgot Al Sharpton.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 14, 2010)

Honestly, to me it looked like he grabbed her immediately after she forced the door shut. If she was retreating it wasn't very obvious. The way she was hanging around the ambulance before it happens makes me wonder if she was planning on confrontation.


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Oct 14, 2010)

I would be very interested in hearing any audio, and/or hearing more about the story.  The video is from such a distance it's hard to make out exactly what was going on, whether people were shouting, etc.


----------



## CAOX3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Its tough to say, get in your truck and go.  Having an escape route (the truck) to take refuge in is an option.  I tend to be a little more diplomatic if it can be accomplished safely.  However if safety is a concern for me or my partner you will go on the ground and it has been done on more then one occasion .  In just about fifteen years I've only had to resort to those tactics on a few occasions.  Don't get me wrong I'll will use what ever force necessary to assure our safety

As been said without the audio its tough to say maybe there were threats made in the building that caused the provider to feel that was necessary action.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 14, 2010)

No audio but I tend to side with the EMT/medic.  That woman seemed to be looking for trouble.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2010)

firecoins said:


> No audio but I tend to side with the EMT/medic.  That woman seemed to be looking for trouble.



I definitely agree that she looked to be wanting trouble. However we shouldn't be in the business to oblige her with trouble.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 14, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I definitely agree that she looked to be wanting trouble. However we shouldn't be in the business to oblige her with trouble.



without audio I withhold judgement.  Your right that the guy should have just walked away.  Looks like he almost started a riot.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd almost say that the audio doesn't matter much because I'm not big on retaliating because of "contempt of ____" (cop is the classic, but I won't argue that the argument ended up as contempt of EMT). There's something like 3 steps (I know, not a whole lot, but still...) of backpedaling and approach between the door slam and the choke hold. The woman could be calling the EMS providers every foul and dirty word in the book. Hell, she could have called them smelly ambulance drivers for all I care, it doesn't matter. Ok, slam my door and I'm going to walk towards you because you are a threat who's removed my source of sanctuary. However as soon as the back pedaling started the provider should have just gone back to the door. Now if this became a repeating cycle, then sure, I'd have a harder time giving carte blanche support, but that wasn't the case. 

Now, what would be useful is a different camera angle showing more of where everyone's hands are.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 14, 2010)

I wonder if it's just the camera angle that makes it look like he's grabbing her at the neck. Looking at 1:50 and 1:51, it looks like he's grabbing her hands or shirt. I thought for a moment that it might have been a push, and she lifted her hands to kind of protect herself from the push, but it's too long. Doesn't rotate enough for me to see where her hands are at, or where his hand is at. I think that grabbing at the neck would be extreme.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2010)

We could try to enhance the video.


----------



## lampnyter (Oct 15, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> We could try to enhance the video.



hahahaha i watched the whole thing


----------



## emt seeking first job (Oct 15, 2010)

It is hard to tell what happened in that incident.

The EMT did have a duty to retreat, if able.

He would be justified in using physical force to prevent or terminate physical force used on him.

People give people in uniform :censored::censored::censored::censored: all the time, comes with the job.

Regardless of what the public does, the EMT has to remain professional.


----------



## Cory (Oct 16, 2010)

I find it amazing that the biggest police agency in the US still isn't able to send officers to a scene in a timely fashion.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 16, 2010)

Cory said:


> I find it amazing that the biggest police agency in the US still isn't able to send officers to a scene in a timely fashion.



Biggest agency in the US along with the biggest city in the US... still a 200:1 ratio.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 16, 2010)

Cory said:


> I find it amazing that the biggest police agency in the US still isn't able to send officers to a scene in a timely fashion.



There's also 8 million plus people living in the city, along with all the transient traffic, workers, and tourists. Oftentimes when we needed an RMP (NYC jargon for a police car) we were told that they had multiple jobs holding. This was a regular occurence on the overnights. There's also two cops in every car, so that's half the available units.


----------

